
Perl 6 Advent Calendar: Deck the Halls with Perf Improvements - labster
https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2017/12/16/day-16-%f0%9f%8e%b6-deck-the-halls-with-perf-improvements-%f0%9f%8e%b6/
======
labster
I'm really happy to see that Perl 6 has finally gotten to a speed that's
usable for applications, not just toy code for personal use. And the
improvements are still continuing every week. Along with a reactive
distributed service engine
([http://mi.cro.services/](http://mi.cro.services/)), it looks like there's
enough of a base here to build some really interesting software in Perl 6.

